# Stone and Brick Combination



## Hardibuilt (Jul 16, 2005)

In my area higher end spec homes and customs alike are popping up very frequently with stone(or fake) and brick. Generally the stone is limited to a small percentage on the front with brick being the majority. I don't think that the two go well together in most cases. Some pull it off when the brick and stone don't contrast too much. 

The reason I'm posting this in the business section is that I'm curious if anyone does this type home or not? It does seem that the houses are priced much higher and sell much higher than all brick. Selling much higher beyond the point of the added cost. I know this takes no consideration into the interior immenities but I just wanted your guys opinion.

I'm in East Tennessee. Do you guys see this trend in your areas?


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

altho the stone in this house is real.i like the looks of brick and stone together.this is the only house where i have mixed the two in several years.i just finished a home where we mixed stone and stucco.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

this style is very common, typical and popular in my area

it's fake stone (btw, is that "cultured" --- i THINK it is)

broken up by a section of siding (typically vinyl)

and a brick section


it's taken me about 5 years to get used to it


but im starting to like it


----------



## ACTRenovator (Jan 1, 2007)

I see and use alot of composite construction. And it is very popular over here in Australia. It is more seen in the expensive areas of building and where people have a fatter wallet. It looks richer so to speak using face brickwork, a fake 2 inch thick stone, metal (mini orb) cladding, and even rendered painted brickwork. Looks great when used designed fashionable way. Even having metal cladded eaves. No maintenance! Usually all these materials are low or no maintenance. Except painted render. Usually the size of the job will govern the amounts of use of all these materials. 

Cheers,

Boogga


----------

